

Google turns inwards - EwanToo
http://www.ewanleith.com/blog/472/google-turns-inwards

======
wccrawford
Cripes. It's not a closed system. The Send To functionality will work with
ANYTHING. That's about as open as you get without going open source.

~~~
EwanToo
The Send To functionality is pretty crippled though, for example you can't add
a comment as you share it, and you can't (as far as I can see) tell what
you've sent over time?

All it does is open a new window in your browser with a URL for the relevant
service, with a couple of variables set.

So yes, Send To will work with pretty much anything, but it also does almost
nothing.

~~~
wccrawford
Sure you can. The other service will both let you add a comment and track what
has been sent over. Of course, that's only if the service has been programmed
for it. G+ already is.

G+ handles that on Google's side, and the other service would have to handle
that on its side.

Why would Google store stats for you about some competing service, when that
service can do it just as well?

